# Favourite all purpose working / utility harness?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for the best harnesses for all-purpose work. Tracking, IPO, scent detection work / Search and rescue, reflective (either comes with, or can be added on somehow), durable, can add attachments potentially. The airport I may be transferring to (pending a move to a new city) with Hunter requested a blinking white light be affixed to the sides of his harness. I am not sure exactly what we will be doing with our female yet, there are several options, so I want something generally all-purpose as I tend to stay busy and do 2-3 different things.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pantra (Oct 29, 2013)

The K9 Storm stuff is nice but need a high budget expense account :shocked: most of the gear is based on threat protection. 
K9 Storm: Home Page


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One thing I am not sure of is where would be the optimal location for the leash attachment if you were using, say, for tracking. For IPO would you be using it for agitation? I figure a little more forward than on the one I ordered (which you know about)... In my case I am using it for casting the dog on lead in dangerous areas and off a boat (for cadaver work) and the more rearward position helps keep the line from getting caught up under the rear legs but he is not working under a lot of tension. I decided that after using a borrowed Ruff Wear harness and feeding the line through the rear loop to the hook. I would worry the further back the more lateral stress on the spine.

I think instead of a multipurpose harness, I would choose multiple harnesses.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I am probably a few days late, but have you checked out rayallen.com?
I saw someone mention rayallen's stuff on a recent post and am planning on snagging something like that particular harness later on.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with Nancy that you will probably be better off with a couple of harnesses, but if you get one for now, you will then understand what you want in your next harness.

I can't find where to buy this harness on-line except from Vohne Liche Kennels, and their store is down. It is my favorite general harness for the price. I have several of them. It has front and rear attachment points. It has a handle that runs parallel with the dog, so helping the dog up on things leaves your hand in a natural position. It is very adjustable and comes with quality hardware. It doesn't cover the dog up much, so cooling is maximized. On the down side, you can't attach much to the harness, and you would have to have someone stitch reflective panels on the harness if that is something you need. 










You can use small LED lights on any harness. Batteries for the ones I linked are available almost anywhere they sell batteries.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I went with two harnesses, the one Nancy posted about awhile ago... the Modular LLC harness. I bought one for both my dogs, then I bought a second Redline K9 Dual Purpose harness for Zenna, Hunter already has one. They seem to be all I need for the tracking, scent detection, IPO... who knows what else we will do in the future. DH and I are meeting with a local SAR group in the spring to evaluate my female and we may need to get one more for her if everything fits.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is by far the Julius K9 beltharness (not the one with the bulky "saddle" thing on the back). I've used it for Schutzhund, Nosework (in trial), flyball (in competition), dock diving (in competition - used it to get GoPro footage). I've had him wear it for agility to make sure it doesn't restrict any range of motion and to restrain for lure coursing (if you've done lure coursing you know what I mean). I know some insist only on leather for protection, but this harness has actually been tested, you can see it on YouTube. Not even my traditional leather agitation harness has that. It's got a leash attachment, handle, and you can purchase any patches you want and even extra attachments like chest straps, more padding, various compartments. I've retired all other harnesses (Bridgeport K9 leather agitation harness, Puppia harness, ComfortFlex, Ruffwear Webmaster (the better,older version) etc).


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Mine is by far the Julius K9 beltharness (not the one with the bulky "saddle" thing on the back). I've used it for Schutzhund, Nosework (in trial), flyball (in competition), dock diving (in competition - used it to get GoPro footage). I've had him wear it for agility to make sure it doesn't restrict any range of motion and to restrain for lure coursing (if you've done lure coursing you know what I mean). I know some insist only on leather for protection, but this harness has actually been tested, you can see it on YouTube. Not even my traditional leather agitation harness has that. It's got a leash attachment, handle, and you can purchase any patches you want and even extra attachments like chest straps, more padding, various compartments. I've retired all other harnesses (Bridgeport K9 leather agitation harness, Puppia harness, ComfortFlex, Ruffwear Webmaster (the better,older version) etc).


Thanks... Now, I want this harness too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love it 10x more than I thought I would. Honestly, I only bought it b/c I was ordering a collar for flyball and replacing my favorite leash so I figured why not. Really love it, I take it everywhere (it's the only thing always hanging from Nikon's crate in the van). It's very comfortable for him, not bulky with a big chest plate or heavy hardware, adjustable. It looks normal just taking him on a walk (it's solid black) and looks normal doing bitework.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I just bought the Elite K9 Tactical Patrol harness with cobra buckle. It has removable velcro patches and a place for a light, a grab handle, very sturdy, great buckle. Simple, not too bulky. I love it!

Tactical Patrol Harness with Cobra buckle

Tactical Patrol Harness showing the velcro panels (but not the cobra buckle)


----------

